# who on here flies rollers in the UK



## mrpc (Aug 12, 2009)

his there many Birmingham roller pigeon fanciers use this site thanks


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i don't get this post


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nWoAhmad said:


> i don't get this post


This person lives in the UK and would like to hear from other members who may live in the UK who fly Birmingham roller pigeons.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

mrpc said:


> his there many Birmingham roller pigeon fanciers use this site thanks


Welcome to the boards. Do you have birds already or just looking to get started?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a link to the All England Roller Club. Theres contact info for the officers on the site. 
http://www.allenglandrollerclub.co.uk/


----------

